# Methods i have used



## 3752

There are alot of methods out there for the use of GH and other peptides.

*GH*

As we all know by now there is no ONE best way to use GH as we are all different and therefore react differently, I have tried most methods and cannot really see much diffrence between the methods when we are talking about GH alone.

I am trying a new method at the moment where you take your whole weekly dose in one shot on a Sunday night with a small top up on the Thursday night, The theory is that by injecting a massive amount of gh exogenous you will stimulate a huge natural release to follow as sort of a rebound effect. There is some thought that a huge dose will taper off rapidly leaving you in a valley that the body will try to recover from by release more of your natural gh to compensate.

I have been doing this for three weeks and i am holding both my weight and condition although i have been on PCT for 5 weeks.....

so if you are taking 4iu's ed then on a Sunday night you take 24iu's then on Thursday take 4iu's top up.

There are other similar methods that have you using a large amount every 3rd day the key to both theory's is that you do not raise your weekly amount you just jab it all in one shot or split it into 2-3 shots.

So for this method you would split the 28iu's(4iu's ed) into 2-3 shots taken through the week.

both these methods are mainly used for mass more than fat-burning although you will get some fat burning from both methods.

In my opinion the best way to use GH for fat-loss is to use ed injections....

Probably the most common is 4iu's ed or Mon - Fri when i have used this method i prefer Am injections over PM or PWO injections mainly because this fits in with my work day but i do see a little more fat lass from ed am injections.

I would always say that for a new starter to GH using an amount no less than 4iu's ed is needed for a time period no less than 3 months i and many others have had good results from this method.

I will say that if you are expecting massive muscle gains or dramatic fat loss from GH at this dose then you will be dissapointed....

*GH/Slin*

Now i am by no way advocating that anybody uses Slin as you really need to understand both how slin works and how your body reacts to carbs so that you do not risk your health.

The best way i have found to use these two together is to inject both in the same pin Intramuscular PWO bilaterally the results i got where nothing short of amazing again the theory behind this method is that the GH and Slin create a huge IGF-1 release when taken together and because of the very short half life of IGF-1 PWO is by far the best time to take them.

Guys i am not saying you should use these methods but for you to realise that there are more than one way to build muscle, the good thing is that in the first two methods you don't use any more GH than you normally would you just use the amount in a different way....









*IGF-1LR3*

It makes me really annoyed that alot of guys are using this peptide as a way of side stepping using steroids don't misunderstand i am not advocating the use of steroids but i really believe that IGF-1LR3 is an advanced peptide that should be used by those who have reached a certain level with steroids....sorry about the rant...

Again i have trailed alot of methods over the 2yrs i have used this peptide the biggest issue with this peptide is the duration of its use unlike GH where the results are better the longer you use it IGF-1LR3 can only be used for a short time of between 4-8 weeks due to cells saturation.

For beginners 20 - 50mcg's 5 days a week is a good place to start because you are using it nearly every day 5 weeks is pretty much as long as you can use this method without the gains stopping this method the injections should be taken bi-laterally PWO.

For the more advanced Bodybuilder i have found the best method is a higher amount less frequently the method i have just tried with good results is 120mcg's split through the day 2 days on 2 days off this method can be used for longer periods as the cell saturation does not occur as quickly as using IGF-1LR3 ed......

Any questions guys feel free to ask.....


----------



## big

Paul, did you notice any difference in side effects from the different methods of running the GH? In particular, following the main sunday (24iu) dosage was everything ok?


----------



## 3752

i did notice more stiffness in my hands and feet the day after along with a pronounced fullness and pump for 2 days...i would imagine that the sides would be alot more if i had not been using GH for over a year though.

i am on PCT at the moment i reckon the method would be better used whilst on cycle.


----------



## N4CER

Hi Paul the slin/gh method, do you still have a protien carb drink after the injection?

If so when do you take the next protien carb meal/drink to compensate the insulin spike?


----------



## 3752

i have my PWO shake 20min after the injection then 60 - 90 min later i have a carb protein meal


----------



## misterC

Trying to find the best way to use these things gets incredibly complicated,even if you're only trying to find the way that works best for you.

There are loads of free downloads to be had from pubmed to be had,which is always a good idea as things like age and bodyfat levels change the way different people will react to stuff like GH,and levels of IGF-1 and it's binding proteins produced by GH use.

About the only thing I've come across that applies equally is that bodyfat tends to bind GH,so as Paul mentioned,if you're after the anabolic effects,it's better to take it IM,as this will keep higher levels available to the muscles for longer.


----------



## gym rat

hey paul. i was chatting to you last week on another thread about the slin, i told you i was 20% bf which was calculated 3weeks ago, im now down to just under 14, iv been told by my supplier/ trainer that i should sart the slin. i just wanted to know if the risks are really worth it. iv also been told that if i dont run slin with gh i cpould end up with a condition opposite to that of diabetes, he said its happened to him over many years with taking gh without slin,


----------



## TaintedSoul

I'm looking for max growth using GH plus steroids. Now if you not using slin how do you inject this intramuscular. Same as you do the steroid? In a normal syringe and into a muscle. Will my butt do??

*Pscarb* you mention for beginningers no less than 4iu each day? Would more be better or like steroids stick to moderate doses and dont go overboard? The other thing you mentioned was fat loss is more prone on ED injections and mass growth inject every 2 - 3 days?

My goal is max growth so perhaps then inejct every 2 - 3 days? Bare in mind I want to run with with 2 courses over 18 weeks and I am not using slin.

Next project:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/23920-new-project-big-growth.html

And reading gym rats comment on ending up with a condition opposite of diabetes??? puts me off a little!!  Here I was thinking staying away from slin was a safe bet. Plus I was under the impression GH is mostly gains and hardly any if any side effects?


----------



## 3752

gym rat said:


> hey paul. i was chatting to you last week on another thread about the slin, i told you i was 20% bf which was calculated 3weeks ago, im now down to just under 14, iv been told by my supplier/ trainer that i should sart the slin. i just wanted to know if the risks are really worth it. iv also been told that if i dont run slin with gh i cpould end up with a condition opposite to that of diabetes, he said its happened to him over many years with taking gh without slin,


i would say because you have dropped a lot of fat in such a small space of time that your body will still not be ready for Slin...and to be honest your supplier/trainer is a tosser to even suggest it after it has caused him so much trouble.

In my opinion GH is an advanced drug and most use it far to early and expect far to much from it, now Slin will kill you if you dont know what you are doing, if it doesn't kill you but you dont keep a very strict diet it will make you very fat and like i said before seeing as you have just lost alot of fat your body will be in a state of rebound and the slightest thing would cause you to pile the pounds back on...


----------



## 3752

TaintedSoul said:


> I'm looking for max growth using GH plus steroids. Now if you not using slin how do you inject this intramuscular. Same as you do the steroid? In a normal syringe and into a muscle. Will my butt do??
> 
> if you are just using GH then inject Sub-Q the IM method is for Slin and GH only....
> 
> *Pscarb* you mention for beginningers no less than 4iu each day? Would more be better or like steroids stick to moderate doses and dont go overboard? The other thing you mentioned was fat loss is more prone on ED injections and mass growth inject every 2 - 3 days?
> 
> My goal is max growth so perhaps then inejct every 2 - 3 days? Bare in mind I want to run with with 2 courses over 18 weeks and I am not using slin.
> 
> Using 12iu's e3d would be better for growth than ED but please bare in mind that GH is not a great mass builder i have been training and taking gear for approx 18yrs so for me getting 4-6lbs of muscle from 6months on GH is a huge gain seeing as i am 215lbs at 5'5" tall you might not call this alot....i see from your other thread that you want to gain 19kgs well i can assure you that you will not gain this amount of muscle with the AAS cycle you have detailed with or without GH or Slin....
> 
> Next project:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/23920-new-project-big-growth.html
> 
> And reading gym rats comment on ending up with a condition opposite of diabetes??? puts me off a little!!  Here I was thinking staying away from slin was a safe bet. Plus I was under the impression GH is mostly gains and hardly any if any side effects?
> 
> you should stay away from Slin as i dont think you are ready for it.....
> 
> GH is not all about gains like i said above i think you will be dissapointed if you are pinning all your hopes on GH for Mass gains plus you can get side effects from GH any thing from water retention to carpel tunnel syndrome and if to high a dose is used you can become diabetic i would not think this would be an issue for the doses you would use though...


----------



## TaintedSoul

Some solid feedback there. Given me some food for thought.

I have no reason to ever do slin as I dont plan to compete. I do know 19kg's gain is a year or so away for me maybe more as I do enjoy having a life these days.

Thanks for the input mate. It's given me something to think about.


----------



## rightyho

Quick q as regards your thoughts for a *GH/slin/IGF-LR3* combo for PCT in conjunction with hcg, nolva and Sopharma tribulus.

Do you think there are any merits to using growth, slin and igf together during the first 6 weeks of the "off period?


----------



## 3752

i would never use all three together ed as most dont realise that you are much more sensative to Insulin when you run both Slin and IGF-1.

what i have done in the past including my last PCT was to run Slin/GH PWO for 4 weeks then Switch to IGF-1LR3 PWO then GH before bed this has worked very well for me plus it allows you to cycle the Slin and IGF-1LR3 to get maximum benefit.

I would never use Tribulus as in my opinion it does nothing for PCT...


----------



## 3752

I am currently using a diffrent Method for GH use:

I am using 16iu's every 3rd day if this third day lands on a training day i will split the amount like so;

8iu's GH along with 8iu's Slin IM injection PWO then 8iu's IM injection B4 bed.

If it lands on a non training day i will jab all 16iu's IM B4 bed.

I will report back after i have run this method for 8 weeks.


----------



## rightyho

Here is an old study looking at ways to combat GH and slin use in IOC-tested athletes which goes some way toward explaining the anabolic and anticatabolic effects of a GH/slin combo.

http://joe.endocrinology-journals.org/cgi/reprint/170/1/13.pdf


----------



## Marsbar

I have been told that 5iu's of GH eod is an effective way of taking it. Would be interested to hear Pscarbs thoughts on this.


----------



## 3752

effective how mate?? i have found that using GH in a larger amount than you would daily on a eod or e3d method yields better results in mass but then this does depend on your definition of mass...


----------



## caiza

so a IM shot of about 10iu+ b4 bed then next shot 3 days later but smaller amount IM or sub-q?


----------



## cboo0370

pscarb, if i want to preload my slin pin with my gh and slin. how long can they stay in the same pin together. do i need to take the slin bottle with me load it right before i do it? carry slin in different pins than my gh pins?

slin is humalog

this is my current schedule

mon am workout-pwo 8iu gh, 4iu bi lat w/10iu slin, mid day 10iu slin, afternoon 10iu slin

wed am workout-pwo 8iu gh, 4iu bi lat w/10iu slin, pm workout 10iu slin pwo

fri am workout-pwo 8iu gh, 4iu bi lat w/10 iu slin, mid day 10iu slin, afternoon 10 iu slin

if you need any more info let me know

cboo


----------



## Tinytom

Loading it up before you go to workout is fine mate.


----------



## 3752

Tom is correct that you can preload the pin but be aware of the temp of the locker room if you are keeping in there.

The protocol you are going to follow seems fine, for me it is to much Slin but i do not know your history with Drugs or weight but if this is working for you then thats cool...

i am doing a similair method when i start using IGF-1LR3 next week.


----------



## cboo0370

i'll be carrying them in a slin travel pack w/ ice pack inside it. so just so we are on same page. what if i workout in afternoon and i leave for work say 7:30 am. can i preload in same pin and then use them after my workout. should i load them the morning of workout. i guess the real question is will the slin have an effect on the gh, or vice verse if the are combined in same pin for an extended amount of time? will one chemically break the other down. thanks for the feedback guys. state side they all still say use different pins, do it this way, he said do it like this, take it at this time. i've allways said why????? because thats what AR or Gavin says. ladeda ladeda i've never seen a pic posted anywhere of them with there stats on it. anyway i'm new to this form. i'm glad to be a part of it. thanks again for the info and for allowing a Cowboy to be part of it.


----------



## 3752

i don't know of any negative interactions that would happen when in the same pin for any length of time, i know what you mean about some of the US boards they are stuck in there ways and prefer to only go by science rather than experiance in real life...


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Paul

Anymore updates on your GH/Slin use ?

Remember a while back over on EST you mentioned PreWO use how'd that go ?

Sam


----------



## jayt

Paul, how do you find the best way is for fat loss, do you find it is localised where you jab?


----------



## 3752

never really noticed localised fat loss from injecting GH sub-q but when i diet for a show i use GH ed in the morning before cardio, although the next time i diet i will use GH Frags and CJC instead..


----------



## 3752

i have not as of yet...

the way i see it is that these peptides could lower my AAS doses whilst still giving me good gains, plus for me to give my opinion on these in the future i need to have used them to see what they give....

as you probably know these peptides mimic natural pulse Gh production and have been very well used for fatburning the optimum combo being GHRP-6 with CJC....


----------



## TaintedSoul

Pscarb I rememeber you saying awhile ago that you should have you GH about 40 minutes after having any carbs otherwise it blunts the effects I think it was?

But is this not true when having it post workout using Slin+HGH and a carb + protein drink.


----------



## geezuz

Paul, can you please explain if it is a good idea to use IGF Lr3 for PCT and if so, when do you start administiting it (in relation to last shot of test for example), when and if one is supposed to take HCG, Nolva/adex and CLOMID still? I recover well on the classic nolva/clomid but wonder if the IGF promotes recovery as well?

Sorry for so many questions but use in PCT seems to be difficult to find answers to, many thanks.


----------



## 3752

well IGF has shown to help reduce the shrinkage of the nuts during a cycle i would say it is a very good iea to use it during PCT i cannot say with 100% accuracy that it would promote recovery but it will make recovery easier in your head as you will still get the pump and it is possible to gain some muscle whilst on IGF


----------



## geezuz

Great, thanks. So I can draw the conclusion that if IGF-1 Lr3, as per previous posts, is only efficient to use for 5-6 weeks in a row it would be good to incorporate it in the last weeks of AAS and then follow through PCT?

Thanks again, much appreciated.


----------



## 3752

yes if you are using it everyday i have since found a better way to use it is to do 60-80mcg's 3 x week this way i was able to use it for 16 weeks with not saturation issues.....i really must update this thread


----------



## geezuz

What? Use it three days per week only?


----------



## 3752

yes mate only 3 times a week.....why so shocked


----------



## geezuz

Not shocked, it was just a bit unexpected since with most compounds you want to keep steady bloodlevels but it makes sense what you say.


----------



## d4ead

Pscarb said:


> I would always say that for a new starter to GH using an amount no less than 4iu's ed is needed for a time period no less than 3 months i and many others have had good results from this method.
> 
> I will say that if you are expecting massive muscle gains or dramatic fat loss from GH at this dose then you will be dissapointed....


I am interested in using gh to cut the last of my fat, as you say i may be disappointed with fatloss at this dose, what sort of results can you expect? As the cost is so high, the results would need to be significant to make it worth while. My avatar is a fairly recent pic and i chose it to try to push me into loseing the last of that saggy stomack fat. Is that something that gh at that dose could achive?


----------



## Guest

geezuz said:


> Not shocked, it was just a bit unexpected since with most compounds you want to keep steady bloodlevels but it makes sense what you say.


 IGF is not an anabolic steriod mate and even with steriods keeping stable blood levels is hard and not really needed. IGF is active for a short period of time and there is much discussion whether or not circulating IGF is a good thing or a very negative thing for the body.

Now MGF at high doses is muscle specific and is meant to be good......

d4ead for your purpose HGH fragement (the specific part of gh that gives the fat loss) may be what you want.....


----------



## geezuz

Con said:


> IGF 1 *is not an anabolic steriod mate* and even with steriods keeping stable blood levels is hard and *2 not really needed.* IGF is active for a short period of time and there is much discussion whether or not circulating IGF is a good thing or a very negative thing for the body.
> 
> Now MGF at high doses is muscle specific and is meant to be good......
> 
> 1. I know buddy, it's a peptide...2.There would be differences of opinion here I'm sure..Also I understand that IGF-1 Lr3 IS NOT fast but slower?? I guess if we could choose it would be preference to follow the natural cycles of GH/IGF release. Mechano Growth Factor is interresting, I do agree.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Guest

geezuz said:


> Sorry mate i didnt mean it as in you didnt realize it wasnt a steriod i just ment that with peptides stable blood levels is not what we aim to achieve normally.


----------



## geezuz

Sure, none taken, I read your posts with great interrest so its all good.


----------



## richyd

Pscarb wonder if you can help please??

Do you think you can get good results with GH with out slin??? Iv been running slin with my GH but it just makes me feel awfull afterwards. Im using the correct protocall but still i feel awefull. I have ulcerated colitis and im pretty sure slin is effecting it. Really considering dropping the slin. Just wondered if i id get as good as results??

Other option is maybe dropping the dose of slin or switching to metaformin. Im using 10 ius and only PWO. What sort of dose could i get away with and still be effective???

Thanks


----------



## minidorian

I want to use IGF-1 and slin, can you tell me the protocol ( timing )for this mix ?


----------



## 3752

richyd said:


> Pscarb wonder if you can help please??
> 
> Do you think you can get good results with GH with out slin??? Iv been running slin with my GH but it just makes me feel awfull afterwards. Im using the correct protocall but still i feel awefull. I have ulcerated colitis and im pretty sure slin is effecting it. Really considering dropping the slin. Just wondered if i id get as good as results??
> 
> Other option is maybe dropping the dose of slin or switching to metaformin. Im using 10 ius and only PWO. What sort of dose could i get away with and still be effective???
> 
> Thanks


the results will not be as dramatic without the slin, you could use metformin but this gives me stomach cramps....



minidorian said:


> I want to use IGF-1 and slin, can you tell me the protocol ( timing )for this mix ?


no because i know nothing about you or your experiance with such drugs


----------



## Guest

What are your thoughts on 2 i.u's per day for someone like myself Paul? I am not under the illusion that it will give me some crazy mass gains. I primarily would like to try it to aide in recovery and help my connective tissues, joints, etc..


----------



## 3752

i do think that you can get a benefit from 2iu's obviously the brand has a part to play in it as well as age....but as long as your expectations are set correctly you can benefit from this dose....

i see on another thread that guys are brushing this dose aside as a waste yet i wonder how many have used this dose for a reasonable length of time....i have and found it to be beneficial....hope that helps buddy


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> i do think that you can get a benefit from 2iu's obviously the brand has a part to play in it as well as age....but as long as your expectations are set correctly you can benefit from this dose....
> 
> i see on another thread that guys are brushing this dose aside as a waste yet i wonder how many have used this dose for a reasonable length of time....i have and found it to be beneficial....hope that helps buddy


 :thumbup1: Perfect.. Thanks for your response. I have also talked to a few people that have benefitted from this dose. I just wanted to get your expert opinion on this issue.

Initially I am thinking that I would try it at this dose for 5-6 monthes


----------



## 3752

that time frame is perfect mate.....best of luck buddy......

i would monitor your thyroid after around 3months to see if it has been effected though


----------



## Guest

Pscarb said:


> that time frame is perfect mate.....best of luck buddy......
> 
> i would monitor your thyroid after around 3months to see if it has been effected though


Ok sounds good, I will monitor it after 3 monthes.

If I have any questions I may send a pm your way. I hope thats cool?


----------



## TaintedSoul

Pscarb said:


> that time frame is perfect mate.....best of luck buddy......
> 
> i would monitor your thyroid after around 3months to see if it has been effected though


Excuse ignorance.. but how do monitor thyroid? gaining excess fat? :confused1:


----------



## Cra16

Thyroid can be monitored in two ways, first look for fat gain on the back level to the nipples, or back boobs as I like to term them.

Or just get them tested by the NHS, complain of cold hands and feet, trouble waking up in the morning, lack of energy, weight gain......... just look for the symptons on the nhs direct board and repeat to the GP suggesting it could be thyroid. They will to least check T4 and TSH.

sorry to jump in btw, I'm aware your not asking me!


----------



## minidorian

Pscarb said:


> the results will not be as dramatic without the slin, you could use metformin but this gives me stomach cramps....
> 
> no because i know nothing about you or your experiance with such drugs


I'm not a newbie with slin : actually a take slin in the morning and after trainning.

the morning after breakfest: 6 ui ( 70 gr of carbs )

after trainning : 9 UI my post-trainning 45 isolat + 80 malto + 10 gr bcaa + 10 gr glutamine

5 days trainning (monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday ) 1 h 30

Actually I'm in cutting cycle, 2 day low in carbs and 1 days high in carbs.

I'm 35 years old and my weight at this day is 89 kgs for 1 m 75.

But I want to put in my cutting cycle IGf - 1Lr3.

thinks for your answer


----------



## 3752

ZEUS said:


> Ok sounds good, I will monitor it after 3 monthes.
> 
> If I have any questions I may send a pm your way. I hope thats cool?


no problem mate always a pleasure



TaintedSoul said:


> Excuse ignorance.. but how do monitor thyroid? gaining excess fat? :confused1:


as Cra16 has mentioned gaining fat which is how i realised last year i had low thyroid when i had it tested it was very low......if you get your bloods done then make sure you get your free T3/4 and TSH many just get the TSH but you need both....



minidorian said:


> I'm not a newbie with slin : actually a take slin in the morning and after trainning.
> 
> the morning after breakfest: 6 ui ( 70 gr of carbs )
> 
> after trainning : 9 UI my post-trainning 45 isolat + 80 malto + 10 gr bcaa + 10 gr glutamine
> 
> 5 days trainning (monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday ) 1 h 30
> 
> Actually I'm in cutting cycle, 2 day low in carbs and 1 days high in carbs.
> 
> I'm 35 years old and my weight at this day is 89 kgs for 1 m 75.
> 
> But I want to put in my cutting cycle IGf - 1Lr3.
> 
> thinks for your answer


i would not use Slin when cutting at all as in my opinion it defeats the purpose of the cut.....

i have just started IGF-1LR3 on my pre-comp cut at your heaight and weight i would use 60mcg 3 times a week PWO....


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE

Just increased to 8 ius a day, and noticing pain in the centre of the lower leg, roughly between calf bone and muscle. Maybe paranoid, just wondered if anyone had the same symton and attributed it to growth?


----------



## 3752

lower the dose and see if it goes away


----------



## mick_the_brick

Pscarb said:


> that time frame is perfect mate.....best of luck buddy......
> 
> i would monitor your thyroid after around 3months to see if it has been effected though


Paul I tend to run T3 all year round with the GH..

Thought this was common practice TBH??


----------



## 3752

the theory is that GH lowers the output of the thyroid gland this is true to an extent but not from the start and there is no predetermined time scale that said after this long you use T3.....

i have found that after approx 3-4months on GH it can effect the Thyroid output but this will change person to person.....

plus i also feel many use to much.....i had a TSH of 4.4 at the end of November last year this was due to the stressful time i had with my kidney issues for the previous 3months.....to rectify it i took 1 T3(12.5mcg)/T4(50mcg) mix tablet am and pm one month later my TSH was 0.88 for those that don't know the lower the number the better the output normal range is 0.33 - 4.5 although many in the medical community(Endocrinologists) believe anything above 1.5 should be considered slow output (hypothyroidism) so with all this taken into account i do feel that those who take T3 or the mix tab i took take to much and do it blindly.......the exception to this is pre-comp....


----------



## mick_the_brick

Thanks for the informative post pal


----------



## westy19

Paul how effective would you say a combo of HGH + Metaformin would be?

either say hgh @ 4iu 5on 2off, or maybe just 2iu's everyday.

I am considering it for after i have completed my rebound cycle after my comp, as i want a decent length break from suppressive meds, figured this could get me a nice little boost not just pyhsically but mentally too.


----------



## bigjamesh

i was wondering the same thing as westy . Which would be the more hgh effective protocol ?

1. 2iu pwo + 2iu before bed , 5 days a week

or

2. 1.5iu pwo + 1.5iu before bed , 5 days a weeks + 2iu before bed on non training days ( so i would be taking hgh 7 days per week )


----------



## 3752

westy19 said:


> Paul how effective would you say a combo of HGH + Metaformin would be?
> 
> either say hgh @ 4iu 5on 2off, or maybe just 2iu's everyday.
> 
> I am considering it for after i have completed my rebound cycle after my comp, as i want a decent length break from suppressive meds, figured this could get me a nice little boost not just pyhsically but mentally too.


Hi mate with your metabolism then 8iu eod with metformin would give a good rebound....we will speak more on this closer to the show mate



bigjamesh said:


> i was wondering the same thing as westy . Which would be the more hgh effective protocol ?
> 
> 1. 2iu pwo + 2iu before bed , 5 days a week
> 
> or
> 
> 2. 1.5iu pwo + 1.5iu before bed , 5 days a weeks + 2iu before bed on non training days ( so i would be taking hgh 7 days per week )


more effective in what sense mate?

non of the doses you mention will give gains in noticeable muscle or drastic fatloss it would keep a lean person lean though.....

the dose also depends on the brand of GH.....plus you as an individual, age etc...


----------



## bigjamesh

hi Pscarb , i will be using it pre_contest so looking to retain muscle and get small amount of fat loss . What would you recommend ?

Im 28 , 6 foot and 260lbs lean .


----------



## 3752

if you are doing morning cardio then with the dose your talking about i would use it in one shot before the cardio...if you are not doing fasted cardio in the morning then all in one shot before bed.....

i would not have sat and sun off i would have wed and sun off so there is no more than 24hrs without GH


----------



## bigjamesh

Thanks Pscarb . Yeah im not doing fasted cardio , so will do it before bed !


----------



## Wes2009

PSCARB,

When runining HGH along side and AAS course would you recommend the course to run as normal dosage, for me i will be running test blend @ 600mg and EQ at 300mg Per Wk for 10 weeks then test 600 and Tren E for 10 weeks with 4iu HGH for ist 3months then increasing to 5ius a day through out course.

Or is it better to run just a low test of say 300mg per week with the HGH,

I know you mentioned for best results to run HGH alongside AAS but in what moderation for AAS, I want to gain good lean muscle that i can keep.


----------



## Gee-bol

question for pscarb..a question was asked a few pages in that went unanswered something that i would also like to know?

ive heard people claim not to use gh for about 45 before consuming carbs because it kind of hinders the effects,but in your slin/gh protocol you say that you have your pwo shake 20 mins later? is it different pwo?


----------



## Mcclinker

Paul do you prefer IM for your GH jabs i'm doin sub-q round the abbs area for the fat loss benifits?????...


----------



## 3752

the fatloss benefits remain the same using either the IM or Sub-Q approach in my opinion, i use IM


----------



## Trouble

Pscarb said:


> In my opinion GH is an advanced drug and most use it far to early and expect far to much from it,..


Hi Paul, I have all ready spoken to you on another thread, ref female HGH.

You have put that people use HGH to early? I am wanting to stay away from anything that will change my genetic make up ie estrogen and testosterone levels. Would HGH be a better option that would help with training, recovery and fat loss for a female?


----------



## littledaz

Paul ive been reading your info in using gh/slin in the same shot, can you explain how it would time it around breakfast then also post workout.

I have read/been told on another forum that i should inject with breakfast meal? (or just after i have finished the meal)

The post workout shot (also with gh/slin), some say inject straight after training then wait 15 mins then have the slin shake (dextrose/whey/creatine etc) then eat a meal after 40 mins with no fats? BUT then i have also read finish workout have dextrose/whey/creatine etc drink wait 40 mins then eat meal with no fats then inject the gh/slin?


----------



## 3752

Trouble said:


> Hi Paul, I have all ready spoken to you on another thread, ref female HGH.
> 
> You have put that people use HGH to early? I am wanting to stay away from anything that will change my genetic make up ie estrogen and testosterone levels. Would HGH be a better option that would help with training, recovery and fat loss for a female?


for a female GH will give more noticeable results than when men use it in my experiance, it will help you with all the things you are looking for at a dose of 1-2iu per day.



littledaz said:


> Paul ive been reading your info in using gh/slin in the same shot, can you explain how it would time it around breakfast then also post workout.
> 
> I have read/been told on another forum that i should inject with breakfast meal? (or just after i have finished the meal)
> 
> The post workout shot (also with gh/slin), some say inject straight after training then wait 15 mins then have the slin shake (dextrose/whey/creatine etc) then eat a meal after 40 mins with no fats? BUT then i have also read finish workout have dextrose/whey/creatine etc drink wait 40 mins then eat meal with no fats then inject the gh/slin?


because you are using Slin having a shake(PWO) or solid meal straight away after the shot is a must in my opinion then another solid meal 90minutes after both containing enough carbs to counter the on set of Hypo from the Slin, you DO NOT have to wait anytime to ingest carbs after a synthetic GH shot.


----------



## littledaz

Thanks for the reply paul.

I just want to be 110% sure ive got this right as slin is not to be messed with lightly.

Breakfast with slin/gh (carbs 10g per 1iu slin)

90 mins later another meal with enough carbs for rebound

plenty of meal through day

Train at eve

postworkout shake with dextrose/whey/bcaa/creatine etc then inject slin/gh (carbs 10g per 1iu slin)

90 mins later eat another solid meal with same amount of carbs (for 2nd wave)

That sound correct.


----------



## 3752

littledaz said:


> Thanks for the reply paul.
> 
> I just want to be 110% sure ive got this right as slin is not to be messed with lightly.
> 
> Breakfast with slin/gh (carbs 10g per 1iu slin)
> 
> 90 mins later another meal with enough carbs for rebound
> 
> plenty of meal through day
> 
> Train at eve
> 
> postworkout shake with dextrose/whey/bcaa/creatine etc then inject slin/gh (carbs 10g per 1iu slin)
> 
> 90 mins later eat another solid meal with same amount of carbs (for 2nd wave)
> 
> That sound correct.


this is correct mate but be aware of the type of slin you are using and what time you are using it at night.....10iu is a conservative figure and definatly a good one to start with but do look at altering it for your body for me i can use Slin safely with 6g per iu......


----------



## littledaz

Paul i was planning on starting a lot lower than that just to check how i respond to slin, then work up from there.

I was planning on allowing 4 hours from last shot before i went to sleep, if i do the protocol as set out above i will be fine for that.

Last thing, ill plan on taking the shot to the gym so i can take it straight away, how stable is a slin/gh shot to be able to do this? Or should i look at getting a litte cool wallets to keep it at a lower temp?


----------



## 3752

littledaz said:


> Paul i was planning on starting a lot lower than that just to check how i respond to slin, then work up from there.
> 
> I was planning on allowing 4 hours from last shot before i went to sleep, if i do the protocol as set out above i will be fine for that.
> 
> Last thing, ill plan on taking the shot to the gym so i can take it straight away, how stable is a slin/gh shot to be able to do this? Or should i look at getting a litte cool wallets to keep it at a lower temp?


dont start low with carbs start higher then lower by starting low you run the risk of going hypo.....

4hrs should be fine assuming you are using a fast insulin product?

i see no reason for a cool wallet unless your gym lockers are hot or warm? but you will be fine


----------



## littledaz

Sorry my fault didnt make myself clear. I was planning on keeping my carbs as they are (approx 80g for breakfast, 80g post workout) then starting the slin at a low dose say 4iu's then work up the slin. If i want to go above 8iu's i will increase my carbs to suit. (10g per 1iu slin)


----------



## Sureno

iv just pushed up to using 10iu a day just before bed as got the 100iu kits from hygetropin (yellow tops) so 1 bottle a day

So paul if I follow your protocol of doing an 80/20 split would it in your opinion compliment the 3g (2g of this is test) of gear I'm taking better? I'm really looking for recomp and with any luck a little hyperplasia (mass), only thought that concerns me is that you are relying on the rebound factor for this to work, iv been on HGH for almost a year now with a min of 4iu ed, because iv been on so long ed, and my body is used to exgonenous HGH will my body still rebound as effectively as I would imagine my natty supply has been dulled down a little?

So

56iu Sunday

14iu Thursday

I'm also currently on 1500mg ed of metformin before going back on slin to push for more mass and trying to reach the 20st mark I have half a kit of turbovital igf which I may include pwo while on the metformin too as I was saving it for PCT but think I will go down the cruise route


----------



## 3752

My opinion a Has slightly changed for this method only to the way it works as you don't stimulate a rebound but the GH creates its own, plus not to do the GH in one shot but to split it up through the day, a better split would be 50/20 for the amount you are using though.

There is no certainty with any method used this is why I say there is no one way that is best as outside factors come into play.


----------



## Milky

Just bumping this to read later.


----------



## Sureno

Pscarb said:


> My opinion a Has slightly changed for this method only to the way it works as you don't stimulate a rebound but the GH creates its own, plus not to do the GH in one shot but to split it up through the day, a better split would be 50/20 for the amount you are using though.
> 
> There is no certainty with any method used this is why I say there is no one way that is best as outside factors come into play.


Sorry paul, slightly confused on the break down 50/20? Am I right in thinking 50% then 20%, if so what do I do with the remaining 30% split it again or take it before bed? Or have I understood it completely wrong?

Cheers


----------



## 3752

In your post you said you was going to take 56iu on Sunday and 14iu on Thursday my post I said 50/20 so 50iu Sunday and 20iu Thursday ?? Not sure why this is confusing??


----------



## Sureno

Pscarb said:


> In your post you said you was going to take 56iu on Sunday and 14iu on Thursday my post I said 50/20 so 50iu Sunday and 20iu Thursday ?? Not sure why this is confusing??


Sorry I thought since reading your amendment u prefer multiple dosing through out the day as opposed to bigger doses less often, I thought you where on about splitting your daily dose, I got you now, no worries, so

50iu sun split into say 3 shots 20/15/15

20iu thurs split into 2 shots 10/10


----------



## Milky

Right l have decided to dip my toe in here and ordered some HGH and slin...

As a total newbie to using it what doses and when should l take ?


----------



## 3752

Sureno said:


> Sorry I thought since reading your amendment u prefer multiple dosing through out the day as opposed to bigger doses less often, I thought you where on about splitting your daily dose, I got you now, no worries, so
> 
> 50iu sun split into say 3 shots 20/15/15
> 
> 20iu thurs split into 2 shots 10/10


If possible smaller shots but this is cool......



Milky said:


> Right l have decided to dip my toe in here and ordered some HGH and slin...
> 
> As a total newbie to using it what doses and when should l take ?


5iu GH with 5iu Slin PostWorkout....


----------



## Bad Alan

Hi Paul quick one,

I have been using 4iu ED with tues and sat as off days for the past three months, using this has helped a great deal with keeping me leaner as I work to putting on weight however with this in mind I see the new trend geared more towards mass is to dose higher GH lesser times p/week. Have you noticed better results with less frequent but higher dosing? and if so how do you think is best for me to go about this with say 24-30iu p/wk to work with?

Thanks


----------



## Bad Alan

Currently on cycle btw ^


----------



## 3752

i do believe that EOD use is better than ED use for mass(although GH is not a mass drug) i use it M/W/F with good results, for you i would double your dose so 8iu M/W/F......split the dose Am and B4 bed


----------



## Sureno

Pscarb said:


> i do believe that EOD use is better than ED use for mass(although GH is not a mass drug) i use it M/W/F with good results, for you i would double your dose so 8iu M/W/F......split the dose Am and B4 bed


So 3 times a week better then the suggested two 50/20iu split a week for mass?


----------



## 3752

Sureno said:


> So 3 times a week better then the suggested two 50/20iu split a week for mass?


there are Pro's and cons for each method mate to be fair, i am more experianced now thanwhen i first wrote this thread hence the need to re-write it....i personnely would do M/W/F shots over the larger shot on one day method but i have tried both methods and know more about how GH reacts with the body than before


----------



## Sureno

I suppose it would splitting hairs to compare the difference between the 2, especially some one like me who isn't that conditioned, will try the 2 split then the eod method, I will say this though the sides are very pronounced after sticking 50iu of growth in on one day :-(


----------



## infernal0988

So iv read through now and i was very interested in the methods used , what caught my eye was the method where you take it all in one go and top off with a little later.

So if i was to use 5iu 4 days a week (every training day)

could i then go

20iu every sunday then top of with 5iu on a thursday?


----------



## scottbourn

I can't send pm's ????


----------



## 19072

paul quick question matey.

im gonna do igf1 - thing is i train 3days/week push/pull/legs

im going to be injecting IM into the muscle trained the night before (bi laterally) do i just stick to 3times a week. or would you suggest i follow the 5 on 2 off approach?

cheers 

H


----------



## 3752

i have had my most productive runs on GF-1LR3 using it 3 x week as then desensatization does not become an issue as it does with the ed or 5/2 method....


----------



## 19072

Pscarb said:


> i have had my most productive runs on GF-1LR3 using it 3 x week as then desensatization does not become an issue as it does with the ed or 5/2 method....


rodger that. cheers paul. just ordered my igf and aa. will start at 50mcg 3xweek (morning after gym)

thanks bud


----------



## sniper83

Pscarb im only doin 3iu a day mon to fri if i was to take to the 3 day a week way would you say that doing 5iu on mon wed fri would be of any use at all?

thanks mate

would do more but cant stretch the coin that far lol


----------



## 3752

sniper83 said:


> Pscarb im only doin 3iu a day mon to fri if i was to take to the 3 day a week way would you say that doing 5iu on mon wed fri would be of any use at all?
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> would do more but cant stretch the coin that far lol


EOD use is a very good way to use GH in my opinion there are a few studies around to show it is beneficial especially on large doses, it would be of benefit but if you are getting good results the way you are doing it now then no need to change, I would have Wednesday off and put it in on Saturday though you still only use it 5 days a week but don't have a period more than 24hrs without it.


----------



## sniper83

yeah i get what your saying mate may just do that thanks.


----------



## Bensif

Great thread this. PScarb, I saw earlier in the thread you mentioned using sub-q injections when using gh alone over IM. Why is this?

A competitive bodybuilder I know advocates IM into the delts exclusively. No idea why though.


----------



## 3752

my way of thinking has changed with GH as i do all my jabs IM the uptake is slightly quicker and i don't get sore marks when i am down to low single digit BF% when competing


----------



## richyd

Pscarb

Ive read through this thread a year or so back and i know your views on running GH have changed over time. What is your current thinking behind running GH please? I havent used it for a while and last time i did i ran 5 ius a day before bed. Im thinking of running 10ius eod possibly split AM and PM. What do you think mate, do you think there are better ways?

Thanks


----------



## sauliuhas

Paul, what about cjc+ghrp both mixed in the same syringe, would it be ok to do a shot into a muscle, let's say triceps? what difference have u noticed? between jabbing into fat and muscle


----------



## 3752

sauliuhas said:


> Paul, what about cjc+ghrp both mixed in the same syringe, would it be ok to do a shot into a muscle, let's say triceps? what difference have u noticed? between jabbing into fat and muscle


hi mate i only jab peptides IM mate i do not do SubQ shots


----------



## MRSTRONG

paul i know a few people doing hgh every other day so it got me thinking from a long term cost point of view could i extend it and use peps for example ..

M = GH

T = OFF

W = PEPS

T=OFF

F= GH

S=OFF

S=PEPS .

M=OFF

hgh 5iu

cjc/ghrp2 100mcg each .

and so on , would this be pointless or would it be ok to do ?

cheers .


----------



## valleygater

Bump

I have run growth a few different ways over the years and would also be interest to hear the current thinking on it as it seems to change all the time.

I have done the longer term 5 days on 2 off over 6+months at 5ius

blasted for 2 weeks at a time high dosages

Are there any new ideas on it? or just go with what you know?

Cheers


----------



## Goose

Personally the best gains I got was from using Hyge running 30iu a week. 10iu PWO IM 3x per week. My avi is old picture of me but I was not running anything other than GH in that picture and would say I got my best gains ever.

Currently going to switch over to Omnitrope 30iu pre mixed pens, being pharma (I believe) I wont be using 30iu a week lol the cost would kill me. 2iu per day see how things go.

Valleygater - Personally if its worked in the past I wouldnt change things up. I wouldnt say there was any right or wrong way of taking GH. I've never run everyday always had days off.


----------



## sauliuhas

silly question about bac water (sodium chloride) what about natrium cloride? shelf life is shorter? is there much difference?


----------



## Muscletech

Using 50/100 mcg ED of >IGF-1 LR3 for 4 weeks, it's a problem for the desenzation?


----------



## BB_999

Pscarb said:


> hi mate i only jab peptides IM mate i do not do SubQ shots


Is it necessary to aspirate when doing this and do you still use an insulin needle?


----------



## 3752

The Lifter said:


> Is it necessary to aspirate when doing this and do you still use an insulin needle?


no mate no need and yes I use an insulin needle


----------



## OJay

When you used the am injection 4iu ed was this before breakfast?


----------



## 3752

OJay said:


> When you used the am injection 4iu ed was this before breakfast?


yes mate


----------



## latblaster

@Pscarb

You look like a beast in your avi!!! :thumb:


----------



## OJay

Cheers for the quick reply pscarb


----------



## 3752

latblaster said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> You look like a beast in your avi!!! :thumb:


thank you it is from my recent photo shoot there are a few more in my journal


----------



## Wellbeing

Just wanted to say I appreciate the attitude you gave taken in your post to which many uk muscle members employ. That's the reason I registered today, I hope to learn a lot more from you guys


----------



## Kazama

@Pscarb

Hey Paul,

I'm bulking now for 6-12months depends if I'm competing this year or next not decided yet.

3iu of slin with 2 meals then PWO 10iu GH 10iu slin 100g carbs with protein 50g repeat 90mins later as my gym is 2 hours from home traveling home from work I'll have another shake in my car.

10iu slin and gh shots 3x a week ...

Is it better to just stick with 15iu of slin 3x a week or use slin on none gh days aswell?

Also the theory you have on IM shots I've never tried to take slin out of a cartridge of insulin before ? For 10iu how many ml am I taking about of a 300iu Nolva rapid cartridge?


----------



## Alaaan83

I want to run gh along with my pct my main goal is fat loss so the 4iu ed am injection would be best to do this? Is that right?


----------



## reza85

split dose first thing b4 cardio b4 sleep


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> Post workout as physiological gh isn't anabolic and first thing when u wake up only two time others than blast I'd recommend


before bed i have found to be as good if not better than post workout especially if you are following a carb free PWO routine.

PWO with a heavy carb load would employ more mass as the carbs would release insulin and this combination of GH and Insulin is anabolic....


----------



## Alaaan83

Sorry guys that confused me a bit there? The only carbs I'm having at the min are oats in the morning and my post work out shake USN muscle fuel anabolic. So should I split am an before bed or pwo and before bed? Thanks.


----------



## reza85

No mate Paul mentioned insulin and GH being anabolic


----------



## Alaaan83

Oh right cheers


----------



## Dead lee

Pre bed is the best method iv used so far, better than post workout better than pulsing, i take everything in one go pre bed now.

I don't see how post workout would be best for fat loss, most chuck down a big shake with carbs or have a big meal straight away and do very little for the rest of the night.


----------



## 3752

Dead lee said:


> Pre bed is the best method iv used so far, better than post workout better than pulsing, i take everything in one go pre bed now.
> 
> I don't see how post workout would be best for fat loss, most chuck down a big shake with carbs or have a big meal straight away and do very little for the rest of the night.


you are correct it is not the best time for fat loss as the carbs you take PWO would release insulin which will stop fat burning....


----------



## Alaaan83

Thanks guys ill take all of it before bed then


----------



## Dead lee

Alaaan83 said:


> Thanks guys ill take all of it before bed then


Taking it all before bed is a great time to take hgh but imo you would do better taking your hgh as i stated in your fat loss thread mate

HGH releases fatty acids, by taking pre workout you have a chance to burn some off with your weights and cardio, i think your going to miss a good opportunity to burn some extra fat off by doing it all before bed.

We all have different goals when it comes to hgh, we try to utilize it to suit our goals, one persons way is not the best way for someone else.


----------



## greekgod

Pscarb,

i read earlier your GH/SLIN protocol recomendation for a newbie is 5iuGh /5iu Slin PWO, then chugg down a protien/carb/amino drink then 60-90mins later a protien/carb solid meal.

if one trains around 8.pm, so finishes late at the gym,can one still have the carb/protien meal so late?

or will this late eating pile on the fat even tho carbs are low all day and cardio is 30min x 4-5 times a week?

take into consideration i am no spring chicken either!!


----------



## 3752

greekgod said:


> Pscarb,
> 
> i read earlier your GH/SLIN protocol recomendation for a newbie is 5iuGh /5iu Slin PWO, then chugg down a protien/carb/amino drink then 60-90mins later a protien/carb solid meal.
> 
> if one trains around 8.pm, so finishes late at the gym,can one still have the carb/protien meal so late?
> 
> or will this late eating pile on the fat even tho carbs are low all day and cardio is 30min x 4-5 times a week?
> 
> take into consideration i am no spring chicken either!!


your body will not suddenly store carbs as fat because it is at the end of the day, take a look at methods such as carb timing or carb backloading both use carbs after training in the evening and both can drop bodyfat......


----------



## simonthepieman

Pscarb said:


> your body will not suddenly store carbs as fat because it is at the end of the day, take a look at methods such as carb timing or carb backloading both use carbs after training in the evening and both can drop bodyfat......


Paul nails it again.

When cutting I eat most of my carbs in the evening and don't eat carbs pwo.


----------



## greekgod

Pscarb said:


> your body will not suddenly store carbs as fat because it is at the end of the day, take a look at methods such as carb timing or carb backloading both use carbs after training in the evening and both can drop bodyfat......


Thanx for yr reply Pscarb, did u run any fatburners whilst running this combo like T3/T4 or clen etc?

when i try it should i run it alongside my next test/tren/mast after the summer or better alone now whilst im off the gear??

sorry if they are dumb questions...


----------



## jayDP

@Pscarb sorry iv been away awhile, last time I read this it you said 8iu mon/wed/fri was really good, you still feel the same way?

Iv just got my first box of hgh, and I can only afford 100iu every 4 weeks so I want to get the most out of it, am looking for fat loss at the moment while am off gear and bulking next month.

Should I take 3.5iu ED when I wake for now and when I bulk take 8iu 3x a week post workout?

I normally use slin pre work out, so can I take hgh pre work out too?


----------



## 3752

jayDP said:


> @Pscarb sorry iv been away awhile, last time I read this it you said 8iu mon/wed/fri was really good, you still feel the same way?
> 
> Iv just got my first box of hgh, and I can only afford 100iu every 4 weeks so I want to get the most out of it, am looking for fat loss at the moment while am off gear and bulking next month.
> 
> Should I take 3.5iu ED when I wake for now and when I bulk take 8iu 3x a week post workout?
> 
> I normally use slin pre work out, so can I take hgh pre work out too?


i still stick by 1 shot of 8iu (dose for me) M/W/F before bed to be the best way i have used GH


----------



## jayDP

Pscarb said:


> i still stick by 1 shot of 8iu (dose for me) M/W/F before bed to be the best way i have used GH


Ok ill do that then thank you


----------



## Chelsea

Pscarb said:


> i still stick by 1 shot of 8iu (dose for me) M/W/F before bed to be the best way i have used GH


Paul what would you recommend as a starting dose for someone like me using this method?


----------



## 3752

Chelsea said:


> Paul what would you recommend as a starting dose for someone like me using this method?


4iu is a decent starting dose


----------



## Omega321

I thought you weren't suppose to take carbs 30mins each side of a gh shot?


----------



## 3752

Omega321 said:


> I thought you weren't suppose to take carbs 30mins each side of a gh shot?


thats a Myth


----------



## Dazarms

Pscarb said:


> well IGF has shown to help reduce the shrinkage of the nuts during a cycle i would say it is a very good iea to use it during PCT i cannot say with 100% accuracy that it would promote recovery but it will make recovery easier in your head as you will still get the pump and it is possible to gain some muscle whilst on IGF


Paul mate just reading through all this thread now for first time

interesting read like

What's your thoughts on using IGF1-lr3 pre workout , then GH and SLIN pwo IM

Ive been using my 8iu GH am morning and 8iu PWO

on train days

on no training days the whole 16iu in one shot

I Was thinking off adding in slin to the pwo mix

And have wanted to try IGF now for long time and heard pre workout was a good place to use this

What would be the best way to use these for fat loss plus mass gain?

Cheers


----------



## 3752

Dazarms said:


> Paul mate just reading through all this thread now for first time
> 
> interesting read like
> 
> What's your thoughts on using IGF1-lr3 pre workout , then GH and SLIN pwo IM
> 
> Ive been using my 8iu GH am morning and 8iu PWO
> 
> on train days
> 
> on no training days the whole 16iu in one shot
> 
> I Was thinking off adding in slin to the pwo mix
> 
> And have wanted to try IGF now for long time and heard pre workout was a good place to use this
> 
> What would be the best way to use these for fat loss plus mass gain?
> 
> Cheers


imo you don't use insulin when your goal is fat loss...

IGF-1 LR3 is useless for muscle gain so my thoughts on it is it is a waste of time and money


----------



## silver

Im using 4iu GH ed at the moment on cycle with var, test and parabolin. Would you reccomend your super dosing method on sunday with a thursday top up or ed as i have been doing for a body recomp?? @Pscarb


----------



## 3752

No....


----------



## silver

Pscarb said:


> No....


Im.guessing thats aimed as superdosing on sunday


----------



## 3752

finlay04 said:


> Im.guessing thats aimed as superdosing on sunday


superdosing in general


----------



## silver

Pscarb said:


> superdosing in general


 im guessing it didnt work out as planned then?


----------



## 3752

How did you guess that?


----------



## silver

Pscarb said:


> How did you guess that?


 well the fact you dont reccomend it is abit.of a give away.

So what.results did you see exactly from that method?


----------



## whoknows

Paul, not sure if you are still checking this but if you are.....

I've ran GH and slin on and off for the past few years but I'm new to the peptide game, thought it might offer some good bang for my buck.

How is it best to run the peptides alongside HGH? My thoughts are HGH M/W/F 2 x 4iu shots and peptides every day 2 x day 15mins before hgh. Slin always before breakfast and intra-workout (30 mins before end).

What are your thoughts?


----------



## 3752

whoknows said:


> Paul, not sure if you are still checking this but if you are.....
> 
> I've ran GH and slin on and off for the past few years but I'm new to the peptide game, thought it might offer some good bang for my buck.
> 
> How is it best to run the peptides alongside HGH? My thoughts are HGH M/W/F 2 x 4iu shots and peptides every day 2 x day 15mins before hgh. Slin always before breakfast and intra-workout (30 mins before end).
> 
> What are your thoughts?


thats a decent protocol, as i have said in your other question on another thread, you can use peptides on the day you use GH or on the days you do not, i prefer to use the latter option....


----------



## Swedishsteel

whoknows said:


> Paul, not sure if you are still checking this but if you are.....
> 
> I've ran GH and slin on and off for the past few years but I'm new to the peptide game, thought it might offer some good bang for my buck.
> 
> How is it best to run the peptides alongside HGH? My thoughts are HGH M/W/F 2 x 4iu shots and peptides every day 2 x day 15mins before hgh. Slin always before breakfast and intra-workout (30 mins before end).
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Hey Paul !

I know your not asking me but im really in to the whole synergy thing, the synergy effect that creates monsters 

IGF - Insulin - HGH.

Im off right now but the last few 3-6 moths ive experimented with hgh, IGF, slin, ghrp/cjc.

A question, are you running HGH on all the days you train? I see you say M/W/F.

If not, only run HGH on training days and take it post wo.

When it comes to protocol I would recommend this,

Morning: shoot your Ghrp/cjc, then 20 minutes later you shoot your GH.

This will create a great GH pulse when combined. Shoot your pepps 20 mins before

all your GH shots !

Training: Im taking Ghrp/Cjc 40 minutes before im done training, 20 minutes later I shoot GH.

Then after 20 minutes im done with my workout and shoot slin, to get the synergy effect from the gh.

Btw, sorry I read way to fast. Ive see that you already planed on doing peps before..

But it sound great, only thing is your post wo.

If you don't want to take the peps and the gh while training then at least take GH 20 minutes before your done

and then shoot insulin, so you get the synergi effect post wo, witch is the most important part. How great

doesn't it sound to get all the benefits of GH and insulin right after training, body sucking up nutrients like a sponge 

I think its a great mix to use GH + ghrp/cjc with slin. If I were you I would buy 2 vials of IGF to get the real synergy

between the componds. Even if the IGF is of bad quality you don't need more then 30-40mcg to get a good synergy

with the GH. What brand of gh you use?

I used this protocol:

Pwo - 7-10iu Slin

Under - 3-4iu GH

Post wo 20 mins later - 66mcg IGF (33mcg in each trained muscle)

Post wo - 7-12iu Slin

You should try this one !

Regards from Sweden


----------



## 3752

thanks for the advice........


----------



## psc

Pscard, PWO is pre-workout or post-workout?


----------



## 3752

psc said:


> Pscard, PWO is pre-workout or post-workout?


Post workout


----------



## psc

Pscarb said:


> Post workout


How do you rate insulin & hgh in the same pin pre-workout? Have you tried it?


----------



## 3752

Yes used it a few times and it is a good way of using both compounds


----------



## addseo1115

It's a great of beginner training. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## boka

@Pscarb hi man, i in bulk right now, what you recommend, i work nights time 11:30pm to 8:00 go home use 5ui hgh 10:30 go gym, you agree with that time with HGh? and what is the best time i add insulin? just 8;00 am and haved my meal before go to the gym? or 30 minutes before go to gym, after my meal?


----------



## boka

@Pscarb, hi man, what you recommend for me, i use 5ui hgh before gym, i work night time 11:30pm to 8:00 am finish go home pin hgh haved my meal, 10:30 go to gym, start around 11:00 am, what you think? is good time? and what time u recommend i use my insulin? 8:00 and have meal or 20 minutes becore go to gym? tanks man!


----------

